# cause of TP



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

ok heres what I believe has started my version of target panic ( freezing) I was shooting outside in the wind and it was gusty so I shoot a back tension and I would start pulling and then the wind would push me off target and I of course would stop pulling leading to not getting my shoot off and in time it got to be a habit. My question is how do you guys deal with it? I have blind baled alot and it has helped me to get my shot off more consistent but is there anything you do to help from getting it back? or do you just keep pulling no matter where your pin is? I have heard people say they like to shoot a trigger so they can make it happen when they have to but I dont see the sense in that other than again getting a bad habit. Just seeing if you guys follow me on this and what you think?
Thanks Tony


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

That is exactly why I will not practice in extremely windy conditions. It is hard for the mind to process the shot if the pin will not at least stay close to the spot. 

First You must remain process oriented not outcome oriented.

Second thing is you must learn to trust your "float". This why I have my students focus on the target not the pin. Trying to control the pin to remain in the x while you process the shot is impossible ( for most). Let the pin float and let your subconscious aiming help with correction. 

Third thing is to relax. With the proper draw length and mind set the pin float will minimize when you are relaxed. 

I'm sure Allen,shoe, mike, AO or Ron and a few others might have some more insight.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

I teach to focus on the target as well sometimes we dont practice what we preach without meaning to. Thanks for the info I hope this can also help others I didnt realize were it came from till the other day. Sometimes we have no choice when we are in competition I agree with you 100%


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Most compound archers will be far more accurate if they totally focus on the smallest part of the target that they can see. The exception is in very windy conditions. In this case, you will be more accurate focusing on execution. Specifically the back muscles that are being used to pull through the shot. Make sure that execution is smooth with no hesitation. Your eyes will still be on the target, but your mind is on good execution.

I first heard about this in an Archery Focus article by Rick McKinney. When he and Daryll Pace first competed in Europe, they both focused on the target and scored better than the Europeans in calm conditions. But in windy conditions the Europeans who focused on their form, scored better.

I've tested this with mixed results, but I'm not a world class archer, .... yet.  Kisik Lee and Terry Wunderle both teach focus on the back muscles, not the target. Braden G. posted on ALC, "my subconscious knows where I want the arrow to go, heck everyone in the building knows where I want the arrow to go, I just have to focus on good execution".

Many compound archers don't like competing in outdoor target for this very reason. I've heard comments to the effect that after they shoot an outdoor round, they have to go home and blank bale for a week to control the TP.

If you plan to compete in outdoor target competition, you would probably be better served focusing on execution rather than the target. For nearly every other venue, focus on the target will usually result in better scores.

There is a lot more to it than this. Aiming off techniques based on wind direction and speed. A retired FBI sniper told me to check not only wind speed but the angle that it's blowing compared to your shot. Wind in your face is 0%, wind perpendicular to your shot from either direction is 100% and wind at a 45 degree angle is 50%.

Then when the wind starts to swirl and gust, luck is as important as some other factors.  I've seen the wind change direction while the arrow was in the air.

One thing to keep in mind is that everyone on the line is shooting in the same conditions as you. If you stay calm & alert to changes in the wind and shoot good shots, you will loose fewer points to the wind. Of course in any venue, shooting 100% shots should be your goal.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

sounds good to me thats good info too I was just out shooting at 50 yrds and very little wind if I focused on pulling hard till the shot broke it didnt group as well as when i held and waited for it to happen with a soft hand


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

It is very difficult to ignore your pin and remain totally focused on the target in very windy conditions... especially, if you aren't mentally and physically prepared for it.

If you can decipher some pattern to the lulls in the wind... and then, get your focus and execution to coincide with one of those lulls, you'll have a fighting chance.

You need to have patience and a good sense of when to call off the shot, let down and start over.

It helps to reduce the surface area of your bow, arrows and clothing... no bow quiver, no fat line-cutter arrows, no baggy sleeves.

For 3-D, you might even take off your binos and belt quiver for every shot.

Skinny, heavy arrows with small fletching will fly better, giving you a little more room for error.


The main ingredient for success is always familiarity. If you're doing something for the first time, you won't do it as well as you will the 10th time you do it.
The next time the wind is howling, grab your bow and go see what you can come up with to combat it... in a situation where the outcome doesn't matter.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

It is true what subconsciously says: _It is hard for the mind to process the shot if the pin will not at least stay close to the spot. _

It is also true what aread says: _Most compound archers will be far more accurate if they totally focus on the smallest part of the target that they can see. The exception is in very windy conditions. In this case, you will be more accurate focusing on execution. Specifically the back muscles that are being used to pull through the shot. Make sure that execution is smooth with no hesitation. Your eyes will still be on the target, but your mind is on good execution._

Now, as to shooting a trigger (vs. a hinge or other so-called back tension) release. There is no good reason why you cannot accomplish the same surprise release with a trigger as with any other type release. This is the whole enchilada so far as I'm concerned, and is the primary emphasis of all of my messages - no matter the type of release someone is using, whether a fingershooter, or even a trad kinda guy. 

The point is, if you leave the actual release to your subconscious (fingers, trigger, BT.... it doesn't matter), then you will have optimal success.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

AJ the TP Guru said:


> It is true what subconsciously says: _It is hard for the mind to process the shot if the pin will not at least stay close to the spot. _
> 
> It is also true what aread says: _Most compound archers will be far more accurate if they totally focus on the smallest part of the target that they can see. The exception is in very windy conditions. In this case, you will be more accurate focusing on execution. Specifically the back muscles that are being used to pull through the shot. Make sure that execution is smooth with no hesitation. Your eyes will still be on the target, but your mind is on good execution._
> 
> ...


I agree with shooting any typ if done properly but I hear people talk that they shoot a trigger so if they have to they can punch it! Not for me I have shot several deer with my bt gold without punching it what a rush! Thanks man


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

subconsciously said:


> That is exactly why I will not practice in extremely windy conditions. It is hard for the mind to process the shot if the pin will not at least stay close to the spot.
> 
> First You must remain process oriented not outcome oriented.
> 
> ...


:shade:YES... sub that was very well said. i could not have said it better ... a true pro . shooter can shoot in any weather,but if you dont practice it while its windy, rain, heat,cold you will loose points.. dont whimp out if thats what scares you the most you had better practice it till it dont scare you NO more .....or your score will suffer...your executing the shot should be machine like.... automatic always the same without having to think about IT... while the MIND is saying one thing FIND THE CENTER............................................ you will hear on this site from time to time, that archery is a big mental game ive heard 70- 90% mental . so why are you spending so much time on other things? practice /training are two different things... my advice is only shoot perfect arrows if anything crosses the mind other than the x let it down. start over...if the wind is a factor .. you had better have some more weight with you to add... you can always remove it. or find what works for you the best dont be scared to try other things like the level ....or bubble.... keep track with notes. watch close what happens....QUOTE if you dont like the way your shooting change the way you practice. hope this helps mike


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

it's pretty much all been said!........
I will reiterate that the main focus should be put on the process when shooting in the wind. maintaining a reasonably small range of float will be difficult, so you have to trust what you get and run through the process with as much precision and deliberate focus, as you can apply. it will amaze you to learn how far your pin or dot can be off the bulls-eye and still hit it, when all aspects of your execution are running at their peak. the key is to maintain intense concentration on the center and execute as cleanly as the wind allows. one thing that helps with frustration, is to deliberately let down, rather than waiting and holding back on the process if the wind starts pushing you around too much. it is a "reset" that keeps the bridge clear and eliminates the probability of forcing a shot to go on conscious command.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

AJ, 
very well said, it 's good to see you "contributing"!..... that's the kind of constructive contribution we all like to see.


----------

